# Clyde at 18 weeks



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Very Handsome  


Simon & Poppy


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

gorgeous! :twothumbs:


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Such a cute puppy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Nadine ... I want one  he's gorgeous x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Clyde is gorgeous


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Think I just changed my color to white and black because of him. 

Such a cutie 😍😍😍


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is he turning roan or does he just have realy strong ticking. 

very cute photo. He looks all fuzzy


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Kendal 
I think that he is a Blue Roan - a very distinctive dark stripe down his back and his paws are pink and black!
We shall see x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nadine .. guess what I want to ask ... can Clyde join his sister in the My Dogs Life Catalogue please  ... I would love you to email me a photo and info pretty please xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a cp named Bailey he is almost identical to clyde and he too has a broken black stripe down his back which is more noticable while wet he also has alot of black ticking over his body too

How old approx would a pup be before it's coat changed to roan?
Bailey is 16 weeks old

I really can't believe how alike they are it's like looking at an older version of bailey, and he has that same shaggy looking coat


----------

